# R32 on Air... Version 2.0



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

Welp, the UPS fairy arrived today. 
Don't know if I'm going to use the rear bags, the ones I have now go lower than the HPS. I didn't know why before, but after having the HPS stuff in my hand, I can see why.
First impressions tho... these are really made well. I'm very impressed. (Except the plastic fittings for the air line... ewww. I mean seriously? My old air-lift bags had metal ones







)
































_Yeah yeah, you've all seen this stuff before... but I'm starting this now because I'm going to take lots of pictures and measurements comparing the new stuff to the old stuff._ 


_Modified by Mike97xj at 11:21 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (Mike97xj)*

wat is it ur comparing to tho?


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Comparing everything to my easystreet fronts, and custom rear setup.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (Mike97xj)*

Well. I've got the fronts installed.
















Dang. It's close to the tire. Buuuut that's only half the story....








That is the other side. There's like a half inch difference. I'm thinking that isn't right at all.
The rear HPS bags will not be any better than what I have now, so I'm leaving them off. (thanks moacur for all the feedback). Well... that and my rears are welded in.



_Modified by Mike97xj at 8:55 AM 3-24-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Is the side that is higher seated all the way into the spindle?


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Is the side that is higher seated all the way into the spindle?

No







It's not. It doesn't seem to go any lower, and that bolt at the bottom is in, so I didn't think it went any further... the other side is definitely in more tho.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

Did you try and pound it in more with something?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmmm I'd try to uninstall and reinstall it. It looks about a bolt width to high.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Might have to use some lube ( bring on the jokes) and use some force to get the base proper, How much back spacing do you have from the base of the bag to the tire?


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Hmmm I'd try to uninstall and reinstall it. It looks about a bolt width to high. 


Dang, you're right. I'll take it apart and make sure again. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Might have to use some lube ( bring on the jokes) and use some force to get the base proper, How much back spacing do you have from the base of the bag to the tire?

I wish I knew what that meant. On the one that is close, i cannot put a finger in there... but the one that's farther out, i can put a finger in. 
I'm running 18x8, et 35 with 225/40/18's.

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Did you try and pound it in more with something? 

Not really, there isn't anywhere that i can hit with a hammer.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*









There are some very large differences between the new and the old. 
Here are really boring installation pictures.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (Mike97xj)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (Mike97xj)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Get it lower


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Get it lower









I'm planning on it, I wanna get those top mounts... I figure that's about the only other thing i can do to get lower. I'm waiting on you to install yours before I throw down some cash for them.







I wanna see yours go on, so I can make sure that this very visible modification is worth it. No one seems to have them yet.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_
I'm planning on it, I wanna get those top mounts... I figure that's about the only other thing i can do to get lower. I'm waiting on you to install yours before I throw down some cash for them.







I wanna see yours go on, so I can make sure that this very visible modification is worth it. No one seems to have them yet.








Soon brotha soon


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_
I wish I knew what that meant. On the one that is close, i cannot put a finger in there... but the one that's farther out, i can put a finger in. 
I'm running 18x8, et 35 with 225/40/18's.
.

I'm pretty sure he's asking if you're sure the bottom is fully seated in the mount.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*

I thought it was, because I got the bolt in, and it sure looked like it... but as plain said, that looks to be about a bolt width too high.


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

Looking at your old settup pic, you figure this one will set you on the ground?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_I thought it was, because I got the bolt in, and it sure looked like it... but as plain said, that looks to be about a bolt width too high.

Maybe you got the bolt in because it is underneath the bracket and not through the hole in the bracket. Just thinkin out loud here


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

You might want to pick up a spreader bit.....it'll help with getting the strut fully seated...also be careful not to seat too far....you'll rub the cv boot.
http://www.metalnerd.com/cat05.htm








you can also use a 7mm allen or grind an allen down to work.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

You shouldn't be able to seat it too far 'cause the bolt that keeps it clamped won't fit through. I ground down the head on a 3/8" to 1/2" drive adapter and it worked great as a spreader http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_Looking at your old settup pic, you figure this one will set you on the ground?

It will not, that's because of wheels and tires. Perhaps the HPS upgraded mounts will help with that, but I don't know yet.
I really was not really worried about getting on the ground... more just getting more air in the bags... being lower is just a happy coincidence.


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

^^^ Damn, 15 bucks for the spreader? I just paid like 30 from Zelenda. I wish I had seen this.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_
I'm pretty sure he's asking if you're sure the bottom is fully seated in the mount.

Thats is I must have been drinking when I replyed, it doesn't seem that the strut base it in the mount all the way sometimes they take a little convincing to seat properly


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (Mike97xj)*

wat top mounts are you guys talkin about?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Any pics of the rear suspension?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_wat top mounts are you guys talkin about?


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Any pics of the rear suspension?

Not on me, I'll take some this afternoon.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_










u have thees?


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_
Not on me, I'll take some this afternoon.

...


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spoolin1X* »_
...









Didn't get to work on the suspension yesterday, finished installation of my D3 instead. 
I'll take some shots ASAP though.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

is that the competition kit?


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_is that the competition kit? 

Nope, just the premium. Don't really need the competition kit, considering I couldn't move the bag any closer to the tire anyways. I sure wish it woulda come with rear shocks though


----------



## 88mkII16v (Feb 4, 2006)

smash that front bumper into the ground on those pics.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_










how much are these running, and will they work with custom setups I take it?


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (dashrendar)*

$250 I think, I don't see why they wouldn't work with whatever setup you have, as long as the diameter of the strut shaft is the same as whatever the HPS uses....
That is... as long as you wanna cut up your strut towers.


----------



## oxiderush (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (Mike97xj)*

I just bought a r32 and wanted to know if there are alot of differences between that and a stock mkIV golf? Dose the AWD effect the air suspension? It is already pretty low, but i'd like to do a air setup to be able to get into my driveway easy.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: R32 on Air... Version 2.0 (oxiderush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oxiderush* »_I just bought a r32 and wanted to know if there are alot of differences between that and a stock mkIV golf? Dose the AWD effect the air suspension? It is already pretty low, but i'd like to do a air setup to be able to get into my driveway easy.

talk to moacur, he can tell you everything you need to know about bagging an R32.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

It's the same as a TT... my AWD works fine still.


----------

